# Jointing with hand router II



## Niki (8 Dec 2006)

Good day

If you remember the post "Jointing with hand router", I made small improvement to the "locators" of the straight edge so I can just "shave" the edge for edge gluing.

With the new locators, I can choose the thickness that I want to remove starting from zero.

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J03mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J05mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J06mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J12.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J13.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J14mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J15.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J16.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J17.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J18mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J19.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Jointing%20with%20hand%20router/J20.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## engineer one (8 Dec 2006)

hi niki have noticed a flaw in your idea, we can't afford the cigarette boxes, the iron fist of gordon brown takes too much tax. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## scooby (8 Dec 2006)

Nice work, but at the moment I'm curious to know what zabija is in English?


----------



## scooby (8 Dec 2006)

Do you use the cardboard spaces to send anonymous letters once you've finished with them?


----------



## Niki (8 Dec 2006)

Thank you

Paul
UK is nothing, go to Sweden, you can by the Festool EB 55 for the same price :lol: :lol: .

Scooby
Zabija (zabiya) is Killing, you know all those warnings on the cigarettes.
I think that the alcohol is more killer (we have big problem of drank drivers in Poland).

I cannot think of some good answer to your second question, but I'm still thinking  :roll: 

niki


----------

